
Study Used Sensors to Show Men and Women Are Treated Different at Work (2017) - myinnerbanjo
https://hbr.org/2017/10/a-study-used-sensors-to-show-that-men-and-women-are-treated-differently-at-work
======
towaway1138
"We couldn’t see the types of projects they were working on..."

In other words, they didn't have access to the most crucial factors, and were
left wondering why the trivia they were collecting had no explanatory power.

